# Best Diva Butts In History?



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

Finally, something she's good at.


----------



## BoiBoiDabik (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## TehMonkeyMan (May 19, 2014)

Alicia Fox, Lana and Paige


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*

























LOL @ AJ's tiny butt*


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Only answer should be:


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Eva Marie:










:ti @ someone saying AJ Pancake Ass Lee


----------



## Gametoo (May 22, 2014)

Londrick said:


> Eva Marie:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol You can't stop mentioning AJ in every single post of yours! can you?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Nvmd it's actually Naomi:


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

:ti @ some of the delusional fanboys in here.


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

Damnit, guys. 


*Unzips*


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

Londrick said:


> Nvmd it's actually Naomi:


Correct! You win a brand new car!!


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Layla and Naomi for me.

Lana looks like she has a good one too.


----------



## "Discus" Lariat Tubman (Aug 3, 2007)

DAWN MARIE


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Inb4 "Naomi's butt is too big aka my dick is too insignificant". :westbrook5


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Obviously Naomi...

Make this thread "Best ass AFTER NAOMI" and you'll have a great thread...

Otherwise this thread is just a bunch of people making themselves look like fools who don't know what a great ass looks like...



Trublez said:


> Inb4 "Naomi's butt is too big aka my dick is too insignificant". :westbrook5


Just gotta know how to spread it nice and wide

bama


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Trublez said:


> Inb4 "Naomi's butt is too big aka my dick is too insignificant". :westbrook5


Anyone that says so is probably a ****** that can't handle that Nubian bootay.


----------



## kanefan00 (Apr 12, 2014)

perverts


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

kanefan00 said:


> perverts


No doubt about it!


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Gametoo said:


> Lol You can't stop mentioning AJ in every single post of yours! can you?


Anybody who thinks Eva is the GOAT certainly doesn't hold much credibility to begin with.


----------



## kanefan00 (Apr 12, 2014)

Alchemind said:


> No doubt about it!


i'm going to get a nun so she can punish all of you with your dirty, lust thoughts


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Londrick said:


> Anyone that says so is probably a ****** that can't handle that Nubian bootay.


(Y)

Clearly

:duck @ these kids posting AJ Lee gifs....broad probably can't even grow pubes, she has the body of a teenager.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

islesfan13 said:


> Anybody who thinks Eva is the GOAT certainly doesn't hold much credibility to begin with.


Sounds like someone's salty Eva made it to the main roster before Paige and didn't flop like she did.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

₵ash®;34853866 said:


>


What is it with you people and your obsession over this 13-year-old girl?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Londrick said:


> Sounds like someone's salty Eva made it to the main roster before Paige and didn't flop like she did.


:maury


----------



## mannequiiin (Jun 1, 2014)

Trish when she first debuted

And Dawn Marie


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

Layla, Trish Stratus and Maxine.


----------



## It'sTrue It'sTrue! (Feb 9, 2014)

BoiBoiDabik said:


>


um, No. she looks like a little boy. but hey, if that's your thing.


----------



## FabioLight (Jan 31, 2011)

Trish Stratus without doubt


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

@ the AJ Lee hate.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

₵ash®;34854650 said:


> @ the AJ Lee hate.












Enjoy your 13-year-old girl. :lmao


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

HBK


----------



## BoiBoiDabik (Apr 13, 2014)

I just like latinas. Oh and what's up with this hating? U mad?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Very underrated one:










Then again, I like the tight, toned ones as opposed to the gigantic asses that will be jiggling for 20 minutes after you flick it once.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Stacy and AJ with Summer and Mickie right there behind them. Give me nice and toned over "big" any day of the week.


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

It'sTrue It'sTrue! said:


> um, No. she looks like a little boy. but hey, if that's your thing.


If I could neg rep x1000 I would. AJ's body is _perfect_.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Alchemind said:


> If I could neg rep x1000 I would. AJ's body is _perfect_.


People have a hard time understanding that people have different opinions. I don't find AJ tht attractive but with that said I would take her over Naomi and Eva(eww) any day of the week.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Maria K. So underrated IMO.


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

islesfan13 said:


> People have a hard time understanding that people have different opinions. I don't find AJ tht attractive but with that said I would take her over Naomi and Eva(eww) any day of the week.



I have a hard time understanding people have different opinions. For now on, Im just gonna start every single post on this shit forum with "imo."


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> Maria K. So underrated IMO.


Forgot about her. My top five best looking divas of all time (IMO) 1.Paige 2.Kelly 3.Ashley 4.Bliss 5. Maria


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Victoria is probably the most underrated.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Alchemind said:


> I have a hard time understanding people have different opinions. For now on, Im just gonna start every single post on this shit forum with "imo."


I wasn't referring to you. I was sticking up for you


----------



## Frozager (Jun 28, 2011)

This ''lel AJ looks like a 12-year-old'' shit is still going on in 2014? She's short and doesn't have giant tits. Okay. A shitload of hot women are also short with no massive tits.

She's not as hot as some people make her out to be but the 12-year-old argument seriously makes no sense at all.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Stacy, Mickie, Layla, Lana, Naomi, Maria :draper2



One often forgotten one is Audrey Marie. Shame she got released. Her ass was gorgeous :lol


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

shut up


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Stacy, Mickie, Layla, Lana, Naomi, Maria :draper2
> 
> 
> 
> One often forgotten one is Audrey Marie. Shame she got released. Her ass was gorgeous :lol


*Raven are you a lesbian? Just curious.*


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Frozager said:


> This ''lel AJ looks like a 12-year-old'' shit is still going on in 2014? She's short and doesn't have giant tits. Okay. A shitload of hot women are also short with no massive tits.
> 
> She's not as hot as some people make her out to be but the 12-year-old argument seriously makes no sense at all.


Exactly, I've never seen a 12 year old that looks like AJ. I like AJ, and this isn't me making fun of her when I say this but if they wanted to go for a more accurate underage maybe 16 or 17 could work but even that's pushing it a bit.


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)




----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Naomi, Trish, Bailey, and Mickie James come to mind.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Who remembers Molly Holly? She had a big juicy ass.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Frozager said:


> This ''lel AJ looks like a 12-year-old'' shit is still going on in 2014? She's short and doesn't have giant tits. Okay. A shitload of hot women are also short with no massive tits.
> 
> She's not as hot as some people make her out to be but the 12-year-old argument seriously makes no sense at all.


Oh for God's sake. The whole point about this thread is for best* butts. If you're going to see AJ's pancakes in here then of course people are gonna laugh about it.


----------



## Frozager (Jun 28, 2011)

ShadowKiller said:


> Oh for God's sake. The whole point about this thread is for big butts. If you're going to see AJ's pancakes in here then of course people are gonna laugh about it.


Not talking just this thread, talking about every thread involving AJ in general. This thread isn't just for big butts, it's for best butts. Someone could be more into a firm/smallish ass. Her ass ain't huge but it ain't flat either.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

ShadowKiller said:


> Oh for God's sake. The whole point about this thread is for big butts. If you're going to see AJ's pancakes in here then of course people are gonna laugh about it.


It's for best... that doesn't automatically mean biggest.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *Raven are you a lesbian? Just curious.*



I'm a straight guy :draper2

Surely you've never seen me hot for a guy? :kobe


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

Layla, Trish, the on funkadactyl with the huge booty(i forgot her name) Molly Holly and Serena


everybody has their own preferences, a lot of you fellas think Paige is hot, i don't find her attractive at all, AJ has that girl next door look to me, AJ is the chick you introduce to moms, the rest of em you just fuck....


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

I forgot Dawn Marie existed! That ass is fine!


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

This thread's going well.



Spoiler:  Maria

















Spoiler:  Paige















:zayn3


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:kobedat


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He says as he unironically posts pictures set up to emphasize Trish's ass, not actually accurate pictures.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Scarlett Bordeaux has a very nice one:


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Ithil said:


> He says as he unironically posts pictures set up to emphasize Trish's ass, not actually accurate pictures.


Nah b, it was big.


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

lel at people on here still white knighting that 12 year old thot aj.

the guy who said scarlett has it right she a PAWG. then i go naomi and layla.

scalett has the best ass in the biz and nikki has the best tits. #BELLA&HOOPLA


----------



## FourthHorsemen (Jun 1, 2014)

Melina is never mentioned so I signed up specifically to give her a shoutout.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

FourthHorsemen said:


> Melina is never mentioned so I signed up specifically to give her a shoutout.


ok JoMo now go back to b-movies breh


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

yay another one of these threads.


----------



## bipartisan101 (Feb 11, 2013)

Londrick said:


> :ti @ someone saying AJ Pancake Ass Lee


Was just about to post this lol. Totally agree.


----------



## AllTimeJobber (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## dudenamedric (Dec 23, 2013)

gotta go with Maria and Trish on this one


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Victoria, Dawn Marie, Naomi :durant3

Someone said Victoria was underrated and yes she is indeed. I noticed more and more of dat ass when she was Tara over in TNA. Looks gorgeous for someone her age.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

Not enough mention of Bayley in this thread.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

JoJo has a very nice ass. So she can def go on the list of the best Diva's butts ever.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Dawn Marie, most underrated ass ever.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Again some people mistake the word best for biggest, an ass doesn't need to be bigger than the moon in order to be considered good, while I persoanlly enjoy thicker asses there is nothing wrong with a tight little ass every now and then.

AJ Lee:



Eva Marie:



Jojo:



Kaitlyn:



Mickie James:



Naomi:



Natalya:



Brooke Tessmacher:



Candice Michelle:



Christy Hemme:



Eve Torres:



Layla:



Kelly Kelly:



Melina:



Nikki Bella:



Tara:



Taylor Wilde:



Bayley:


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)

Stacy Keibler.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

Not everyone is into asses being fat though. While I agree naomi is just WOW, I enjoy tight firmer asses like that of Stacy and Victoria. I dont need to see an ass that is the size of texas, nor do I need to see it jiggle like Homer Simpson's belly. That being said, all the guys here, present company included would more than likely bust right then if ANY of these divas(sans Jazz, Chyna, Nicole Bass, ODB even though there IS a market for that) even touched them let alone allowed them to fuck.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

There's threads like this way too often.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

*Layla*










Honorable mention to Brooke


----------



## cynical_ad (Jan 8, 2014)

Londrick said:


> Eva Marie:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is that from?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

I said Scarlett Bordeaux before, but here are some of my other favorites.

Nikki Bella:









Eve Torres:









Kelly Kelly:


----------



## SoNiC007 (Mar 13, 2014)

Torrie?

She's the WWE diva ever who has managed to bag a legitimate world famous superstar athlete boyfriend, and still with them currently.


----------



## CoRyP2008 (Jan 19, 2009)

The answer is Layla.


----------



## TheMechXYZ (Jan 26, 2014)

N7 Spectre said:


> Again some people mistake the word best for biggest, an ass doesn't need to be bigger than the moon in order to be considered good, while I persoanlly enjoy thicker asses there is nothing wrong with a tight little ass every now and then.
> 
> AJ Lee:
> 
> ...












IMO Layla has the best butt.


----------



## SoNiC007 (Mar 13, 2014)

Lillian Garcia ass is not bad either.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Tie for me with Trish,Mickie,and Kelly Kelly


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

WWE Attitude said:


> Stacy Keibler.


Tried not to pleasure myself.. I lost. The things i would do to that ass. :yum::yum:


----------



## Nozza (Apr 3, 2014)

I was only expecting a few pictures... thanks guys you made my night a lot better


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

HornyforStratus said:


> Tried not to pleasure myself.. I lost. The things i would do to that ass. :yum::yum:


:lol


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

What's so funny? At least I'm honest.


----------



## Mr W (Dec 31, 2007)

all of em


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Brooke Tessmacher


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Without a doubt Miss Tessmacher ...










... or Kaitlyn ...


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Look at the size of dat ass on Naomi. :ass


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Well, if we're moving away from Divas (I'm most impressed with Dawn Marie)...

It's Angelina Love, no contest.







In 2008, She shaped her figure to these freakish proportions...






x5gmrv







Things started to go pear-shaped when she lost additional weight (and the butt), but 2008 Angelina Love is completely untouchable.


----------



## Gametoo (May 22, 2014)




----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

I don't get the AJ fascination either (in regards to butts). I mean, she's a super cute girl but her ass is not super amazing or anything. It would not even make the top-5 IMO..


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

mattheel said:


> I don't get the AJ fascination either (in regards to butts). I mean, she's a super cute girl but her ass is not super amazing or anything. It would not even make the top-5 IMO..


Same reason some like Naomi's and others will simply raise and eyebrow and see nothing really special there at all.


----------



## bagodking (Jun 9, 2014)

no mention of prime terri runnels?
dat ass was grogeous


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm surprised Jack Thwagger hasn't nominated Swagger yet.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

bagodking said:


> no mention of prime terri runnels?
> dat ass was grogeous


----------



## gbasse (Sep 26, 2013)

No idea how this is even up for debate














































It's everything a great ass needs


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

There is literally no ass in those jeans, son.


----------



## gbasse (Sep 26, 2013)

Try a little harder if you're gonna troll.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Naomi by far, I mean the unmitigated gall to not have her up there is just disrespectful, and I mean it's so disrespectful.

inB4 "Just because it's big doesn't mean it's nice" I could see if you're talking about Kharma but Naomi is athletic & thick.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Brooke Tessmacher ethers every diva in this thread. And it's not close.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Again big dont make an ass great. For AJ a woman ger size her ass is nice it firm and fit which is why people say she has an nice ass.


----------



## Pinball Wizard Graves (Feb 13, 2009)

I lauugh at all the AJ pics are of her bending over while people proclaim she has ass. Dawn Marie, Victoria, Naomi, Katilyn, Molly Holly Holly, Trish pre 2001, and others NEVER had to bend over to show they had/have ass. They just had to show up.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Thomas Batista said:


> I lauugh at all the AJ pics are of her bending over while people proclaim she has ass. Dawn Marie, Victoria, Naomi, Katilyn, Molly Holly Holly, Trish pre 2001, and others NEVER had to bend over to show they had/have ass. They just had to show up.


This has been tackled over and over and still the same tired lines... can you guys get new material or finally admit you just don't like AJ and will say anything negative?


----------



## gbasse (Sep 26, 2013)

Thomas Batista said:


> I lauugh at all the AJ pics are of her bending over while people proclaim she has ass. Dawn Marie, Victoria, Naomi, Katilyn, Molly Holly Holly, Trish pre 2001, and others NEVER had to bend over to show they had/have ass. They just had to show up.


Emphasizing her ass doesn't mean she doesn't have one, it means she knows how to show it off best.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

I probaly will get stick for this, but Kaitlyn's 'ass' is fucking terrible.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Who remembers Molly Hollys huge ass?!


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

If AJ's ass and Naomi's ass were right in front of my face, it's obvious which one I will choose to look at and touch. It would be Naomi's. Duh. The size of that thing is enormous. AJ doesn't have an ass. What the hell are all you guys smoking?


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Thomas Batista said:


> I lauugh at all the AJ pics are of her bending over while people proclaim she has ass. Dawn Marie, Victoria, Naomi, *Katilyn*, Molly Holly Holly, Trish pre 2001, and others NEVER had to bend over to show they had/have ass. They just had to show up.


> Says AJ has no ass

> Bring ups Kaitlyn as a counter argument 

:|


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I like how every gif of aj involves her in a bent position


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

chronoxiong said:


> If AJ's ass and Naomi's ass were right in front of my face, it's obvious which one I will choose to look at and touch. It would be Naomi's. Duh. The size of that thing is enormous. AJ doesn't have an ass. What the hell are all you guys smoking?


Called different tastes... have we learned that yet at 6 pages?


----------



## badari (Jul 5, 2013)

I think folks would have a field day with the few pictures of AJ where she isn't bending over or contorting her back to emphasize her "ass".

And so, I will post them and see if a field day is had. Behold AJ actually standing up straight:



















Enlightening.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

It's like people don't get that some people like firm and fit asses, like AJ and not like Naomi(though I love both).


----------



## Decency (Sep 20, 2012)

Hmm. I'll give you my list.

Lana, Velvet Sky, Tessmacher, Trish, Stacy, Torrie Wilson, Candace Michelle, Eva, The Bellas, well, this list is getting quite long. I just vote for all of them (even AJ, although she's last on the list. Lol)


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

CM12Punk said:


> It's like people don't get that some people like firm and fit asses, like AJ and not like Naomi(though I love both).


Naomi's is fit, she's naturally thick though. Uso brother won


----------



## bipartisan101 (Feb 11, 2013)

Trish and Stacy DESTROY AJ in this category.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Tessmacher ruins damn near everyone, Layla is a close second.


----------



## Mr W (Dec 31, 2007)

deadman18 said:


> Naomi's is fit, she's naturally thick though. Uso brother won


You just want to argue you know what he means.Everyone doesn't like a whole lotta azz they like small muscle buts that dont jiggle alot.I like naomi but i clearly can understand what he is trying to stay your just being annoying


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Mr W said:


> You just want to argue you know what he means.*Everyone doesn't like a whole lotta azz they like small muscle buts that dont jiggle alot.*I like naomi but i clearly can understand what he is trying to stay your just being annoying






What?


----------



## luminaire (Jun 23, 2008)

Mickie James


----------



## Mr W (Dec 31, 2007)

i know she doesn't have a lot of azz BUT GOT DAMN AJ LEE KNOWS HOW TO ARCH HER BACK.So sexy punk i hope you appreciate waking up to that.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I see no ass on AJ up there ^^










Now that's an ass. :ass


----------



## Frozager (Jun 28, 2011)

^ That's disgusting.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

chronoxiong said:


> I see no ass on AJ up there ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What in the hell.. she put pads in there are something? That just looks odd.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I know its not huge but Maryse Ouellet has a fantastic ass. I'm a fan of firmness over a cellulite riddled ghetto booty.
















Eva Marie's ass is pretty good too.








As is Nikki Bellas.


----------



## WomensWrestlingRules (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Kiera Hogan


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Clearly Liv Morgan is one of the best ever!!!


----------

